# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Cladding an old weatherboard home

## mmoretti

Hi All
I'm new here and new to renovating.  I'm looking to buy an old weatherboard victorian style house that has old boards with some of the boards and window frames with severe rotting (15-20% of the outdoor boards have some sort of rot).  Just wondering on a ball park figure the cost of weatherboard cladding a standard 2 bedroom single front victorian style house and how reliable/durable weatherboard cladding is. 
thanks!

----------


## ozwinner

> Hi All
>  I'm looking to buy an old weatherboard victorian style house

    

> and how reliable/durable weatherboard cladding is.

  I think you have answered your own quetion. 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## Canetoad

on larger jobs in queensland i used to allow about 10 or 11 dollars per lineal metre of weather board supplied and fitted that was when i was paying about 4.30 for the board.

----------


## totoblue

> I'm new here and new to renovating. I'm looking to buy an old weatherboard victorian style house that has old boards with some of the boards and window frames with severe rotting (15-20% of the outdoor boards have some sort of rot). Just wondering on a ball park figure the cost of weatherboard cladding a standard 2 bedroom single front victorian style house and how reliable/durable weatherboard cladding is.

  I have a 50's weatherboard house and have replaced a fair few weatherboards. I paid $7.65 a linear metre for 225x19 baltic pine with rounded edge about 1.5 years ago. Note that 225 is wider than normal. 
Most weatherboards available in Melbourne seem to be baltic pine. A lot of the older houses have weatherboards made of a timber which is much more resistant to weather than that. There are houses near me where the paint is peeling off and the boards are not rotten. Dunno what timber it is. 
I think you will find that some of your frame will be rotten if you have that degree of rotten boards. It will be worse lower down the wall. 
You can see some timber prices at http://www.fowlestimber.com.au/priceguide.asp

----------


## Barry_White

This is the solution to your problem. No more maintenance. Colorbond steel, insulated backing and will save the forests. $18.75 l/m + freight from Dubbo NSW

----------


## Ben (TM)

If you are going to do it yourself - you can get pine weatherbaords for about $2.40 a meter, then just ad new weatherboard stops if you need them, a few kilos of galvanised nails, a few tubes of Sikaflex to seal the ends and you're done. Should be able to do a smallish house under a couple of grand. 
I imagine as long as you are diligent with your paint maintenance, you should get 15-20 years out of them. If you want something more durable, then you are probably looking at cypress from Qld, which will cost you a bomb. 
If it is just straight walls, you should have no issues. Stuff like bay windows gets fiddly and time consuming. You'll need a decent drop saw capable of a good square cut - although, I imagine your house is likely to be less than square... (but that is where the Sikaflex comes in  :Wink:  )

----------

